# Define-Good Trainer



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Approx. a week ago; I took Beau to the Vet for one of a series of laser treatments...apparently earlier that morning they'd had a problem with a "unruly" GSD.....One of the girls we've known a few years working at the front desk asked....".Beau's always been a perfect gentleman all the years I've worked here....Who was his trainer ?-I'll pass it on to some of our clients....I couldn't help her because I was his trainer...I kinda laughed and said... he's a little old and arthritic to be a problem even if he wanted to... All I could tell her was...Find someone with GSD experience for starters.

Driving home later got me thinking that.. here on this forum I've responded a few times to some OPs ....when it seemed they were failing....You need to find a "good" trainer...I've always felt the trainer "craze" could be $$$ oriented...hopefully I'm wrong.

So what makes a one on one trainer "good"....It strikes me like there's been plenty of success stories here and some fails.
Soooo my question is this---To those of you that have used a trainer for behavior issues...What made them "good" or bad in your mind ?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

A good trainer is one with lots of tools in their toolbox. One who is capable of looking at and correctly reading the dog in front of them. Not one who subscribes to a "one size fits all" mentality, but someone who can observe a behavior and correctly read the motivation behind it, and then adjust their training to fit YOUR dog. 
You also need to look at a trainer who understands that a majority of dog problems are really handler problems, so someone who can teach people not just dogs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

^^ agreed. the #1 skill needed by a good trainer is people skills. The dog part is easy.

I want to see someone who has titled and worked dogs in multiple venues. I want to see what their clients have accomplished with their dogs.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't go to a trainer for behavioral issues. But I'd like to put my opinion in. 
A good trainer is a trainer that gets personal with the dog and the owner. For me, if you cant explain a theory or technique in a way I can replicate, it's a waste of time. 
Also, a good trainer knows tools, how to use them, and when to use them. 
Is available for questions, and wants you and your dog to succeed. 
Its definitely not someone who lies about their success or just rehashes information they read somewhere. 
Experience is relative also. 

Sorry how my response might be a little scattered. I'm driving to training now.


----------

